# I an drunk. I decided to install AOKP build 36. Any advice?



## Valiant4Funk (Aug 18, 2011)

Yeah I have a galaxy nexus. And I like Long Island Ice Teas. Anything I should know? Should I wait until I sober up in the morning? I really want to do this. Advice?


----------



## solongthemer (Jan 17, 2012)

Just do it! -NIKE

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Burncycle (Aug 6, 2011)

Do it. Drunk flashing is the best flashing!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Art Vandelay (Jan 4, 2012)

Flash it (don't forget to flash the gapps) then flash DT Morpher over top.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

"I an drunk."

I can't tell you how many times that typo was crafted by my fingers


----------



## Valiant4Funk (Aug 18, 2011)

Ok about to reboot into recovery


----------



## TYPE M GTS-t (Aug 24, 2011)

Art Vandelay said:


> Flash it (don't forget to flash the gapps) then flash DT Morpher over top.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


edit


----------



## Valiant4Funk (Aug 18, 2011)

Yayyy flash succesdful! Now I can use theme Chooser! Lol thsnksss for the advice guise


----------



## Kid 2.0 (Feb 11, 2012)

now in the morning he will wake up and look at his phone and say WTF happen


----------



## Valiant4Funk (Aug 18, 2011)

Naw man.......Thissss rom is boss


----------



## Valiant4Funk (Aug 18, 2011)

Orrr..... wtf happen.....my phone is 100x more awesome


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

Best thread of the year award. Hands down!


----------



## Art Vandelay (Jan 4, 2012)

Now go and flash Morpher to make AOKP run better.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Spartan051xKurtA (Jul 31, 2011)

!!Lol!! holly crap this is exactly what I was doing too! I'll drink 3 and pass out



Valiant4Funk said:


> Yeah I have a galaxy nexus. And I like Long Island Ice Teas. Anything I should know? Should I wait until I sober up in the morning? I really want to do this. Advice?


Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ytsejamr (Sep 17, 2011)

I'm not new to aokp, Roms, etc. 1st time I've heard of morpher.
Always willing to make my phone better (w/ a backup of course).
Where can I find it?


----------



## danielisclutch (Jun 6, 2011)

Spartan051xKurtA said:


> !!Lol!! holly crap this is exactly what I was doing too! I'll drink 3 and pass out
> 
> C'mon
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kochoid (Jul 11, 2011)

ytsejamr said:


> I'm not new to aokp, Roms, etc. 1st time I've heard of morpher.
> Always willing to make my phone better (w/ a backup of course).
> Where can I find it?


Droid hive forums->roms->nexus>morphr->happiness.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## ytsejamr (Sep 17, 2011)

Thank u.


----------



## ashclepdia (Oct 10, 2011)

Whenever i drunk flash now that i have my nexus I'm not nearly as worried as when i did that on my x2, if i screwed up on x2 i had to spend time to sbf...
Now i can just boot recovery and be good to go, restore nandroid or flash something else lol
Damn i love my nexus..
damn i love getting drunk...
And damn i love full nandroids and being able to boot into recovery without being to be plugged into a charger..( if you never used an x2, you don't understand how amazed i am by this alone lol...that was SO freaking inconvenient....)

From my nexus tappin the talk
<edit post successful>


----------



## skynet11 (Aug 2, 2011)

jt1134 actually codes and builds ROMs drunk, so...


----------



## JkdJEdi (Jun 7, 2011)

kochoid said:


> Droid hive forums->roms->nexus>morphr->happiness.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


I'm reading it but am not sure what AXIOM is, most of the tweaks there are already on AOKP, what caught my eye though is this max fps 320, just for that alone I'm tempted to give this mod a whirl. 
Thanks!

Sent from my GneX via Tapatalk


----------



## Burncycle (Aug 6, 2011)

JkdJEdi said:


> max fps 320,
> 
> Sent from my GneX via Tapatalk


Snake oil. Big time XD

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## roman (Jun 11, 2011)

AOKP: we an drunk.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## skynet11 (Aug 2, 2011)

roman said:


> AOKP: we an drunk.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


I dob't dount it, roman


----------



## JkdJEdi (Jun 7, 2011)

Burncycle said:


> Snake oil. Big time XD
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


 

Sent from my GneX via Tapatalk


----------



## thesoldier (Jan 25, 2012)

This thread is awesome lol...I have to try flashing while drunk.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Burncycle (Aug 6, 2011)

Don't try flashing while on ambien though. You will wake up 3 hours late to find out that your phone just bootlooped all night because you fell asleep before noticing it haha.


----------



## nunyazz (Jun 6, 2011)

lulz... yes, If you flash while on ambian, you might wake up and have a Fascinate running Froyo.


----------



## idefiler6 (Sep 3, 2011)

Write the installation instructions down and cross them off as you do them. I drunk flashed a 2 day boot loop getting CM7 on my droid 2 because I kept forgetting steps in the wipe process. I was also really new. Looking back it was hilarious.


----------



## sergej931 (May 3, 2012)

Lol. I was at the swiss cup final yesterday when Goo Manager told me that there's an update available for AOKP ROM. But I thought I'm too drunken, so I'm better doing it tomorrow  Now I'm flashing ....


----------



## havens1515 (Jun 21, 2011)

idefiler6 said:


> Write the installation instructions down and cross them off as you do them. I drunk flashed a 2 day boot loop getting CM7 on my droid 2 because I kept forgetting steps in the wipe process. I was also really new. Looking back it was hilarious.


Never drunk flashed, but I bootlooped my D2 for 4 hours before working an overnight. I sbf'd and got it up and running like 10 minutes before I left for work. It was the first time I had to sbf, so I had no idea what I was doing. The guys at DroidForums had to walk me through step by step. I felt like such a noob. So glad there's no need to sbf the Nexus 

Then I re-rooted and re-installed Liberty ROM while at work. (That was when CM7 first went came to the D2, and that's what caused me to bootloop)


----------



## ashclepdia (Oct 10, 2011)

Flashing while drunk may get your arrested
......

From my nexus tappin the talk
<edit post successful>


----------



## mil0ck (Nov 18, 2011)

ashclepdia said:


> Flashing while drunk may get your arrested
> ......
> 
> From my nexus tappin the talk


I knew someone was gonna say it sooner or later...
Bad joke is bad.


Skickat från min Galaxy Nexus via Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mellen_hed (Aug 11, 2011)

skynet11 said:


> jt1134 actually codes and builds ROMs drunk, so...


...And better, perhaps

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------

